# A Heresy-Online Exclusive! Black Library to release "Kill Squad"



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Commissar Ploss reporting in with a Heresy-Online Exclusive! 

I present to you _Kill Squad_, _a Deathwatch Omnibus_. One of the Black Library's newest Print On Demand books. 

A copy of this book was leaked to me form a source inside Games Workshop. This title hasn't yet appeared in any information released to the public, nor is there a release date slated for this title yet. Nothing on the Black Library Website either. When i contacted Black Library about this title, specifically the people who handle the POD material, they claimed that such a title didn't exist. :laugh: what a joke, as you will see from the images below. 

This is a new release, not an old reissue, as it utilizes the new Black Library logo.

_Kill Squad_ contains the duology of CS Goto titles _Warrior Brood_ and _Warrior Coven_, as well as the _Deathwatch_ graphic novel by Jim Alexander and Graham Stoddart.

Please enjoy this Heresy-Online exclusive!

brought to you by your friend and fellow Heretic,

Commissar Ploss :drinks:


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Well i cant see the cover as my stupid work computer wont let me but that sounds great.
Maybe it is being released in time for the GK codex? they did it with wolves and BA.....
Well done on this find CP.
Now how do i get my hands on one? As an Inqusition player its imperivite I have a copy.
D
as a caviat to all that its a shame CS Goto sucks balls IMO


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice although I already have the original versions of _Warrior Brood_ and _Warrior Coven_, wasn't easy to find.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Awesome find mate, can't wait for it to be released.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Nifty; I think it's really cool that they're offering this print-on-demand service.

Sadly this involves the G-word, so I am now contractually obliged to remind people of the existence of the *Gotomatic*...


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

thanks guys, and Svart, i love the Gotomatic. funny stuff. 

No word yet on the release date, since they are denying it exists...we'll wait and see what their 

CP


----------

